# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  what is your favorite, food ?

## shantylata597

Hi guys, 
I just want to ask you, what is your favorite, food ?
Guys, i also really like many foods, but chicken is my favorite food, i love love chicken food...
What about you guys ?

----------


## Dave A

Does chocolate count as a food?

----------


## Blurock

Chicken is the only food I do not eat. Bird flu, salmonella and too long at boarding school has put me off for ever. :Innocent:

----------


## IanF

biltong and nuts

----------


## cisscoza464

Dark chocolate and almonds! And blueberry cheesecake!

----------


## pmbguy

Bacon! Bacon! Biltong! Drywors!

----------


## adrianh

Beer & Pizza

----------


## AndyD

Bacon and camembert rolls with strong kick-ass coffee  :Wink:

----------


## Vincent

pork, chicken on the braai, with a red bottle of wine  :Thumbup:

----------


## tec0

Steak and chips

----------


## Chack

Pizza and cola.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Pizza hands down. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

